# Slingshot Myth - Busted!



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The only myth busted here would be the one claiming that this red-headed slingshot is not named after every geek's favourite Mythbuster, Kari Byron. Because it is... thanks to the ruby glow of the padauk fork petals.

I can't tell whether this fork is birch or ash. It was collected from the ground at Horotiu Park, near Hamilton. Behold the bird's eye view here: http://goo.gl/maps/lXkli

One fork was a bit short and soft so I carved it back to strong wood and capped it with alternating petals of padauk and black alder. Fork tips and end are capped with more padauk and black alder. The finish is gloss lacquer.

It has some subtle indentations to enhance the left-hand grip, I'm sure a right hand would find a comfy grasp without to much drama.

I haven't banded it up yet, but I'm thinking of applying some of the shiny new Tex latex that BToon sent me along with an e~shot pouch. For now I think I'll just keep looking at the pretty fork tips before I cover them up with bands.


----------



## red rooster (Oct 14, 2013)

Quality.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow Ash, Your right both Karis are hotties!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats really beautiful, so shiny finishing


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Strike me pink thats pretty..
Pettles hey..... thats lovely! A few more beers and id be in trouble lol..


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow dude, wonderful slingshot, love those nice lam's on that fork dude. And the name, perfect sir.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's really great!!

I don't think I've ever seen a fork leg built up that way.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

That's verging on sexy.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

M.J said:


> That's really great!!
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a fork leg built up that way.


I agree and i love it!


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful! What did you finish that with?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

wow...just wow !!!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I would be horrified to shoot it. That's not a slingshot. It's a work of art. Stick that thing in a gallery somewhere for Heaven's sake!


----------



## Withak (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful work, a nice tribute to Kari :naughty:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Kari will eventually get old. This slingshot will be beautiful forever. Well done. You some serious skills.

Be well,
SF


----------



## red rooster (Oct 14, 2013)

Quality of some of the slingshots constantly amazes me best I can do is take a knife an some paper to a natural.going to stop posting any I make.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice! Kari is a Hottie! No matter what she wears she looks NICE! Very Nice!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

She is RED HOT. Thank you for sharing, Ash.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Simply Beautiful


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

quite stinkin' awesome! You the man Ash.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow, thats the cats meow!!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That's a genuinely good-looking, extensively enhanced (former) natural.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Lovely work , IMO the charm and allure of your catty exceeds that of the show presenter.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Awesome ash! Very inpressive work! The laminations are amazing. Thanks for sharing! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

A slingshot UNPARALLELED!!!

You really achieved a work outside the box!!!

Great lamination ...and very imaginative!!!!

EXCELLENT!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

That's an amazing piece of work.


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

SaaWEEET!! Gotta love a red head,,,,,,named Kari( or Ann Margaret). Love agent Dana Skulley on XFiles, too.


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

.... bloody ripper - real work of art!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate your expressions of appreciation and so does Kari (the wooden one, at least  )



Bighaze51 said:


> Wow! Beautiful! What did you finish that with?


Thanks  It's finished with gloss lacquer, sanded to P1200 grit and then buffed with Menzerna compound. Same finish I use on guitars.



Jaximus said:


> Stick that thing in a gallery somewhere for Heaven's sake!


That's what she said 



red rooster said:


> Quality of some of the slingshots constantly amazes me best I can do is take a knife an some paper to a natural.going to stop posting any I make.


Don't stop! This is little more than a knife and sandpaper applied to a natural. The only difference is a few colourful scraps glued on one at a time. We all started somewhere a lot less blingy than this.



GHT said:


> Lovely work , IMO the charm and allure of your catty exceeds that of the show presenter.


Cheers  You might be right. The other Kari doesn't seem to be much of a shot without a sniper rifle and serious optics :rofl:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow thats some twist-in lamination !!!!

sweat one

cheers


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Looks like slingshot with peg leg, but its cool and beautiful, like Cherry Darling from Grindhouse: Planet Terror!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

*Googles Cherry Darling*


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very sharp looking. Nice craftminship and attention to detail.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Kari Byron, huh? Yeah, I'd shoot with that... :naughty:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, that red just jumps right out. Amazing work on that lamination. And the shine...I could keep going. Great work there.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The shine is so much better in person. My guitars often look better in pictures, but it's really hard to capture the gloss on a slingshot in photos.


----------

